# Ticks



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

The Sawyer clothing and gear treatment before I go out.

Then a wild rag sprayed heavy in Jungle Juice Deet.

And a simple spray of pennyroyal for my GSP and I.

I am a tick magnet and this seems to help. I had one burrow into my calf about 10 years ago while fishing the little man. Had waders on all day and never noticed it. Scared the living hell out of me.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I hate getting home and seeing the dam things crawling on the dash 2 days later


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought up on to some spray Sawyer Repellent at Wally's yesterday for $9.97. It was in the Camping section. I don't even have ticks in my area but it says it kills squibes too!:gaga:

They also have a skin spray aerosol called Repel Tick Defense for ticks and squibes for $4.97. 

Oldun


----------

